# [solved] svn doesn't work

## pingoo

Hi, I've problems with svn, this is what I get:

```
time svn co svn://svn.gentoo-xeffects.org/xeffects/trunk /usr/local/overlays/xeffects

svn: Can't connect to host 'svn.gentoo-xeffects.org': Connection timed out

real    3m9.800s

user    0m0.040s

sys     0m0.008s

```

I think for the same reasons also layman doesn't work properly. 

```
time layman -L

* Failed to update the overlay list from: http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/overlays/layman-global.txt

* Error was:

* [Errno socket error] (110, 'Connection timed out')

* bangert                   [Subversion] (source: http://overlays.gentoo.org...)

* cell                      [Subversion] (source: http://overlays.gentoo.org...)

[...]

real    3m11.131s

user    0m0.504s

sys     0m0.060s

```

Any suggestion? Thanks!Last edited by pingoo on Sat Aug 25, 2007 9:29 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Rob1n

Are you firewalling outgoing connections at all?  Subversion will be trying to connect to port 3690 on the remote host.

----------

## didymos

It's not subversion.  There's a network problem:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> Connection timed out 
> ...

 

It works here, so it's some local setting or your ISP or there was a problem on the other end and you just picked a bad time to try and connect.

----------

## pingoo

 *Rob1n wrote:*   

> Are you firewalling outgoing connections at all?  Subversion will be trying to connect to port 3690 on the remote host.

 

Thank you but I've already opened this port, also if until some time ago I had this port closed and svn working well.

 *didymos wrote:*   

> It's not subversion. There's a network problem: 

 

Mhm... thank you, I don't think so 'cause I haven't seen any problem with the network (i.e. emerge works fine and I can write in horrible English in this forum ) except for svn and maybe git.

If you have other ideas...  :Wink: 

----------

## Rob1n

All I can suggest is trying to telnet to port 3690 (telnet svn.gentoo-xeffects.org 3690).  If you get a connection (I get a "( success ( 1 2 ( ANONYMOUS ) ( edit-pipeline svndiff1 absent-entries ) ) )") then the network side of things is okay and the problem's subversion.  If not, then you have some sort of network issue (if everything else works then it's probably a firewalling issue at some level).

----------

## pingoo

 *Rob1n wrote:*   

> [...] If not, then you have some sort of network issue (if everything else works then it's probably a firewalling issue at some level).

 

```
$ telnet svn.gentoo-xeffects.org 3690

Trying 1.0.0.0...

telnet: Unable to connect to remote host: Network is unreachable
```

Oh, thank you! Now I know it isn't svn and I'm going to check the configuration of the firewall and if there'is some known issues with it.

----------

## Rob1n

 *pingoo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> $ telnet svn.gentoo-xeffects.org 3690
> 
> ...

 

Well, you've definitely got an issue there as svn.gentoo-xeffects.org shouldn't resolve to 1.0.0.0   :Shocked:   Check your DNS settings for a start.

----------

## pingoo

 *Rob1n wrote:*   

>  *pingoo wrote:*   
> 
> ```
> $ telnet svn.gentoo-xeffects.org 3690
> 
> ...

 

You're right man! I completely ignored "trying 1.0.0.0"... It was the DNS running on the router, I've just tried with opendns and now I don't have the problem. So, thanks a million! Bye

----------

## saxjazman

 *pingoo wrote:*   

>  *Rob1n wrote:*    *pingoo wrote:*   
> 
> ```
> $ telnet svn.gentoo-xeffects.org 3690
> 
> ...

 

I'm not sure if that was teh error... I've tried my own dns servers as well as open dns... neither seem to be currently resolving svn.gentoo-xeffects.org...

----------

